
ING says bank-owned digital currencies are coming – and we’re all doomed - fraqed
https://thenextweb.com/hardfork/2019/10/14/ing-says-bank-owned-digital-currencies-are-coming-and-were-all-doomed/
======
timwaagh
Clickbait? I can tell you this: ING is more concerned with the seating
position of their employees and slowing down their existing IT down than with
something relatively risky and innovative like issuing their own digital
currency. Like their economist says, they are waiting on ECB to make the first
move, after which they will comply with the standard to continue their core
business of multiplying money 48x.

